# PDF-Magazin Download nicht möglich



## LingLing788 (11. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe seit einpaar Tagen einen Premium Account.
Kann aber leider keine Magazine downloaden. 
Wenn ich auf den Link einers PDF-Magazins klicke, öffnent sich zwar ein Fenster, aber es ist blank.
Hab mir gedacht, dass es vllt an Firefox liegen könnten und habs mit IE versucht, klappt aber auch nicht.
Die Buffed-Show kann ich einwandfrei downloaden.
Mir kommt es so vor, als wär der Server down, auf dem die PDF's liegen.

Könnt Ihr die PDF Dateien downloaden, oder liegts doch an mir?

MFG

LingLing


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Versuch es bitte nochmal.


----------



## LingLing788 (11. September 2012)

hmm bei mir funktioniert es leider immer noch nicht 

beim IE kommt die Meldung: "Die Website kann diese Seite nicht anzeigen."

kann jemand anders downloaden, oder liegt es nur an mir?


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Argh - warum ist der Fehler schon wieder drin - moment.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Also noch mal danke für den Hinweis.


Leider ist das ein serverseitiges Problem, dass nach einem Patch unserer Server aufgetreten ist. Das können wir leider erst morgen im Laufe des Tages beheben, bis dahin habe ich die Downloads erstmal deaktivieren müssen.

Ich gebe hier bescheid, sobald das behoben ist.


----------



## LingLing788 (11. September 2012)

alles klar danke für die Info :-D


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2012)

Probiere es nochmal


----------



## LingLing788 (12. September 2012)

Tut mir leid, aber bei mir funktioniert es immer noch nicht.
Es wir jetzt zwar eine PDF-Datei runtergeladen, aber die ist genau 0 kb groß 
Direktes öffnen funktioniert auch nicht.
Habs wieder mit Firefox und IE versucht.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2012)

Ich hatte leider vergessen was zu aktivieren. Jetzt aber.


----------



## LingLing788 (12. September 2012)

Wunderbar jetzt funktionierts 

Vielen Dank für deine Mühen.

MfG

LingLing


----------



## Sakura-Ananke (22. September 2012)

Vielleicht ist das Problem wieder da, bei der Buffed Show kann ich momentan keine Folgen mehr downloaden. Das Problem ist genau das gleiche wie hier beschrieben, es kommt die Seite mit: "Für folgende Webadresse wurde keine Webseite gefunden: http://premium.buffed.de/?ID=BuffedShow_312T2&extension=mp4." : (


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2012)

Bei http://my.buffed.de/download/videos/?get=BuffedShow_312T2&ext=mp4 kommt ein HTTP 500 - Internal Server Error.

Irgendwas scheint da bei einem Script oder Server nicht ganz zu stimmen, ZAM


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2012)

Sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## Vasalius (23. November 2012)

Das gleiche Problem habe ich jetzt mit den WoW Addons.
Ich versuche es jetzt seit 3 tagen vergeblich aber er öffnet leider immer nur ein leeres fenster   
Ich benutze den Firefox und konnte mir andere sachen problemlos bei euch runterladen.

gruß


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2012)

Vasalius schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem habe ich jetzt mit den WoW Addons.
> Ich versuche es jetzt seit 3 tagen vergeblich aber er öffnet leider immer nur ein leeres fenster
> Ich benutze den Firefox und konnte mir andere sachen problemlos bei euch runterladen.
> 
> gruß



Funktioniert wieder.


----------



## Vasalius (23. November 2012)

Super, dankeschön jetzt weiß ich was ich heute Abend zu tun habe


----------



## World in Conflict (6. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Funktioniert wieder.



Hi, nutze gleich den vorhandenen Thread.

Nutze Chrome unter Win7 und wollte WoW Addons runterladen, leider öffnet sich bei keinem der versuchten links ein Download fenster, ich schätze dieser "Fehler" ist schonwieder da


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2013)

World schrieb:


> Hi, nutze gleich den vorhandenen Thread.
> 
> Nutze Chrome unter Win7 und wollte WoW Addons runterladen, leider öffnet sich bei keinem der versuchten links ein Download fenster, ich schätze dieser "Fehler" ist schonwieder da



Nur nochmal nachträglich zur Information 

Wenn das passiert, läuft ein bestimmter Service nicht auf dem Download-Server. Das sollte jedoch mittlerweile nicht mehr passieren.


----------

